
Ritual of the Calling of an Engineer - marclave
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritual_of_the_Calling_of_an_Engineer
======
marclave
I recently finished my Engineering degree in Canada, and while I always knew
about the iron ring I had no idea the ceremony itself was authored by Rudyard
Kipling (The Jungle Book).

